# Petzl GRIGRI 2 recall



## ruinexplorer (May 20, 2014)

Recall for Replacement: GRIGRI 2 | Petzl

In case anyone uses these.


----------



## TheaterEd (May 20, 2014)

Whew, Looks like mine is new enough that I don't have to worry. Had me scared for a second since we have a climbing competition this week.


----------



## Eboy87 (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, the serial on mine starts with "12," so dodged that bullet. Everyone else I climb with uses one except my sister (still using her {well, my old} ATC).


----------



## zmb (May 23, 2014)

I haven't bought a GriGri of any generation but just got a purchased my own rope to make it easier to get out. I have used them extensively on top rope, but I am not a fan of having to do a lead belay on one.


----------

